# Kronos Error: Can not connect to Server



## outsidename

Hello, I tried to look at my schedule since I normally work weekends. I tried to login to Korons and it says Error: Cannot connect to server. 
I tried uninstalling and reinstalling the app, and it didn't work.
Please help


----------



## Hardlinesmaster

Kronos is down.


----------



## RandomTM007

It's been down a lot the last 2 days.


----------



## moninity

2 days supposedly they updated it to fix bugs yet with it being Kronos we see how well that went.


----------



## StargazerOmega

It appears to be working now. Have been able to login all day.


----------



## Kknn1234

Mines is doing the same thing not working and I asked my job and they don’t know because all of theirs are working and I really need help to fix it to view my schedule


----------



## Hardlinesmaster

Kknn1234 said:


> Mines is doing the same thing not working and I asked my job and they don’t know because all of theirs are working and I really need help to fix it to view my schedule


there is a new one. i am waiting for iphone app for it. check on the wall at tmsc for details.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell

Go to myTime - https://mytime.target.com


----------



## Anelmi

Oh wow! I just clicked that link and its suddenly live for me where I always got the you are not allowed message before.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Go to myTime - https://mytime.target.com


It's live! It has the Apple download too. Thanks @Amanda Cantwell


----------



## Zxy123456

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Go to myTime - https://mytime.target.com


Doesn’t work for me. Says only for DC.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell

Zxy123456 said:


> Doesn’t work for me. Says only for DC.


You’ll have access by aug 1


----------



## Anelmi

So it looks like I can only see schedule and available shifts to pick up. No more seeing actual punches. No ability to request time off from the app. So how is this an improvement? Just wondering....


----------



## Amanda Cantwell

Anelmi said:


> So it looks like I can only see schedule and available shifts to pick up. No more seeing actual punches. No ability to request time off from the app. So how is this an improvement? Just wondering....


Both of those are coming soon


----------



## Zxy123456

Amanda Cantwell said:


> You’ll have access by aug 1


Thanks!!!


----------



## qmosqueen

If you are still using Kronos you must still have the cartwheel app too


----------



## gracefulfillment

qmosqueen said:


> If you are still using Kronos you must still have the cartwheel app too


I still use kronos for the punch card and the shift tags. Lord knows why, but I also still have the cartwheel barcode in my apple wallet 🤣


----------



## versionDefect

qmosqueen said:


> If you are still using Kronos you must still have the cartwheel app too


my store doesn't have myTime yet :/


----------



## Dead and Khaki

Still getting the "only for DCs" message.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell

Dead and Khaki said:


> Still getting the "only for DCs" message.


try tomorrow... maybe the new week will activate it? I'll check Workbench


----------

